# Good quality strap for sarb 035



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi everyone i have ordered a sarb 035 and very exited for it to arrive, once i get payed i will be wanting to order a strap for it and think they look so good on a strap like below.

I am after a light brown nice thick strap and never purchased one before so any recomendations welcome.

Thanks dean


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Steveo straps or Martu,madeto measure.


----------



## ZeroAlpha (Feb 16, 2019)

I bought mine from WatchGecko. Seemed reasonably priced and good quality.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

TWF strap shop has some nice straps.


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Anyone used the barton gingerbread straps ? Any reviews

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Need strap to match these best i can, the barton one seems bit light and the one i liked above a bit dark. Will keep looking and look at the twf straps

Dean









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

